# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  ياأهل الخبرة فزعة

## قطر الندى

السلام عليكم 
ومبارك عليكم الشهر
أنا عندي مقاطع فيديو بسي دي مسجلة ببرنامج على شكل رجل دب خضراء وعليها كلمة mov
وانا البرنامج الي بجهازي رجل دب صفراء وعليهاgom player
وكل ما حاولت اشغل الفديو الي بالسي دي ما يشتغل
ابي الحل جزاكم الله خير

----------


## hard to get

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

هذا النوع من الملفات هي ملفات فيديو تشغيلية لبرنامج كويك تايم 

وهناك انوع من المشغلات يمكنها من تشغيل هذه الانواع من الملفات

وأنا سوف اضع مشغل بإمكانه تشغيل هذا النوع من الملفات وهو مجاني




Kantaris Media Player 0.6.3

مشغل في أصـدارة الجديد للوسائط يدعم العديد من الصيغ


















الصيغ التي يتعامل معها البرنامج

AVI, MPEG, MGEG-AVC, WMV, MOV, MKV,divx, xvid, H264, MP3, WMA, OGG
VLC , play DVD´s and audio cd´s




Kantaris Media Player aims to be an all-in-one media player that  provides a great audio and video experience. Kantaris is an open-source  alternative to Windows Media Player with similar GUI and features. Video  playback is based upon Videolan Client (VLC) which enables Kantaris to  play almost anything without the need of installing any codecs  separately. Unlike VLC, Kantaris also has extensive support for music  and otheraudio formats, these include MP3, WMA, OGG, MIDI, AC3, AAC, MP4  and FLAC. It features an attractive skin, some nice audio  visualizations, and integration with Last.fm and Apple movies trailers.
Kantaris Media Player can play almost anything you can throw at it -  AVI, MPEG, MGEG-AVC, WMV, MOV, MKV, quicktime, matroska, divx, xvid,  H264, MP3, WMA, OGG files and more. It can also play DVD's and audio  cd's. The player also displays some of the most beautiful music  visualizations ever seen. All this is completely free.











الموقع الرسمـي



الحجم
14.9 MB



مجاني


رابــــط مباشر للبرنامـــــج


تحياتي 

hard to get

----------


## قطر الندى

مشكور اخي الكريم ما قصرت والله

----------

